# Look what was on our porch last night



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

yup this critter has been showing up for a couple of weeks night now. Started when I had placed garbage bag there for hubby to take to the trash can when he headed out. Well we both forgot it and next AM , hole chewed into it and stuff all over the porch. That PM hubby spotted him/her in the survelience camera and called to me "There's our culprit!". 
Now I have to admit I don't really like them... they creep me out LOL BUT.. I also can't stand any animal being hungry! Sooo I have been throwing food out into the back yard for the wildlife...it's been a real tough winter here for them to forage for food! However this little critter still comes onto the porch most nights... I'm sure in hopes of another 'super-find" LOL 
Last night was the first I was able to get a decent shot:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I don't really care for them either but it is so nice that you have been giving him food. I have trouble knowing an animal is hungry as well.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I bet his little pink toes are cold! :huh:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:w00t: So I guess she wasn't _playing possum._ She looked more like she was waiting for a mani/pedi. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: What a surprise. But I feel like Debbie (Harry's mom) told me she saw one of them outside her door too recently. Maybe they are Maltese seekers. 
Whenever I think of possums I think of Granny Clampett on the Beverly Hillbillies and her possum stew. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> yup this critter has been showing up for a couple of weeks night now. Started when I had placed garbage bag there for hubby to take to the trash can when he headed out. Well we both forgot it and next AM , hole chewed into it and stuff all over the porch. That PM hubby spotted him/her in the survelience camera and called to me "There's our culprit!".
> Now I have to admit I don't really like them... they creep me out LOL BUT.. I also can't stand any animal being hungry! Sooo I have been throwing food out into the back yard for the wildlife...it's been a real tough winter here for them to forage for food! However this little critter still comes onto the porch most nights... I'm sure in hopes of another 'super-find" LOL
> Last night was the first I was able to get a decent shot:


awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwh :tender: look at it :wub: thank you so much for feeding it, pal :smootch:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> :w00t: So I guess she wasn't _playing possum._ She looked more like she was waiting for a mani/pedi. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: What a surprise. But I feel like Debbie (Harry's mom) told me she saw one of them outside her door too recently. Maybe they are Maltese seekers.
> Whenever I think of possums I think of Granny Clampett on the Beverly Hillbillies and her possum stew. :HistericalSmiley:


I did have a possum sitting on my screened-in back porch, right outside my back door about a month ago!!! I really don't like possums, and luckily he pushed through a screen and left. Maybe they do like Maltese...lol. 

And, last year, my big guy, Max, caught a possum in the yard. He dropped it and ran into the house when I yelled. We were sure that the possum was dead, so Steve went to get something to put it in and when we got back, we saw it running through the yard!! It had been playing possum...lol.


----------



## majik921 (Apr 27, 2010)

I wish I didn't feel this way but possums freak me out so badly! Ugh. The other day I was down in Tacoma and I found this independent doggie store called Lucky Dog and they had the cutest little stuffed toys of possums for your pup and I was sure tempted. I wanted to see Bernie thrash it around


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

LOL! I agree they creep me out too. But I can't see any animal suffering, so I would probably give him some food too. Poor little critter. It reminded me of something funny someone sent my in a funny e-mail. I think it is probably a joke, and not really true, but it was pretty funny none the less. Here it is:


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

After reading this, I went through my email and tracked down my husband's account of his possum encounter. This is from 2008.





"We have Valet Trash Service at our apartment complex. Valet is the name of the company, but the service implied by the name is about right. They are the trash fairies. Put your Valet-provided-and-approved trash receptacle out on the curb between 6 and 8 pm and the trash fairies make it go away, as if by magic or manual labor.


Monday night, I take the trash out to the curb, as per Valet instructions. Tuesday morning, I sprint past the empty can because it's raining and my rain gear is in the car. I get home from work Tuesday evening and pick up the can to bring it inside. I noticed it was a little heavier than it normal was when empty, but -- it had been raining all day -- I figure it simply had some water in it. Since it was still raining, I decided to bring the can inside and dispose of the water in the comfort of the dry conditions under the roof.

I returned the trash can to its normal resting place, in the kitchen, and open the lid to see just how much water was inside. But instead of seeing a shiny collection of water at the bottom of the trash can, I see something that was totally unexpected. Looking up at me as if I was interrupting a private moment, was the pink nose, white face, and confused eyes of a opossum.

This is when the differences between men and women becomes clear, sorry, clearer. Had my wife opened the trash can and discovered, well, that, she would have screamed and probably slammed the lid of the trash can shut, stacking several heavy objects on top. I, however, laughed. Loudly. Of course, I immediately went looking for my wife so that I could tell her why, without even a warning, I was laughing hysterically after just walking inside. She wasn't home. So I had to content myself with calling her and telling her. Oh, I also took the trash can back outside, opossum still in there.


After calling several other people, all of whom I knew would find it just as funny as I did, I was then faced with the underwhelming task of releasing my "catch" back into his natural habitat. Now, I generally operate on the principle of live and let live. The opossum hadn't hurt me or my family in any way, so i dismissed most of the crueler ways of dispatching him, such as pouring bleach on his head or giving him a "Winchester enema." My favorite suggestion was putting the can back where Valet would pick it up again so that they could get a "fun" surprise. I resolved not to do that one. So, armed with my plan, I approached the trash can with the intention of releasing the animal.


Ever so gently, I lie the garbage can on its side and open the lid completely. Now, enough urban rodent teaching had come my way, I knew I shouldn't hang around in case it was rabid and ready for a fight. So I didn't. I went back to the doorway and watched. No creature ventured out from my garbage can. I decided to give it a minute so it knew the "coast was clear," so I went inside and watched through the peep-hole in the front door. Given the initial reaction to his freedom, I wasn't even surprised when after 15 minutes of watching, getting bored and wandering away, coming back to check, getting bored again, washing my hands, telling more people about it, and checking again, that no change in the animal's location had occurred.


So, after calling again for more ideas on the release of him, and being encouraged to take a picture, I go back out to the trash can to try round 2 -- beating on the can with a stick to scare him out. Round 3 -- beating harder with the same stick to scare him out. After verifying that he was still in the can, Round 4 -- one more round of beating on the can with the stick. He was simply content to be out of the rain, it seemed. I was still not in rain gear, but that generally does not affect the rain. For those keeping score, that's opossum 5 - me 0.


Finally, I was fed up with it. I closed the lid again, righted the can, picked it up and headed for the edge of the elevated walkway to my apartment. I tipped the can over the rail and poured the opossum over the rail. Let me tell you, opossum doesn't pour like you think it would. No noises of protest, nor relief, came from the opossum who, after falling 8 feet or so, landed on the rain-soaked, soft ground. He simply stood up, looked around for a bit, then walked at a leisurely pace under the walkway.
After reporting the successful freeing of the reluctant opossum, it was decided that he needed a name. Failing to recall any names, or words for that matter, that start with a silent 'O,' we settled on Petey.
The lesson to learn from all this: To free a opossum from a trash can, pour it out."


I remember when he called and told me about this. I was visiting my parents and told him 1: not to let the cat get anywhere near the possum, and 2: I wasn't coming home until the possum had vacated the trash can!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

pammy4501 said:


> LOL! I agree they creep me out too. But I can't see any animal suffering, so I would probably give him some food too. Poor little critter. It reminded me of something funny someone sent my in a funny e-mail. I think it is probably a joke, and not really true, but it was pretty funny none the less. Here it is:


thanks for the giggles


----------



## Jenny's_Kirby (Jan 23, 2011)

pammy4501 said:


> LOL! I agree they creep me out too. But I can't see any animal suffering, so I would probably give him some food too. Poor little critter. It reminded me of something funny someone sent my in a funny e-mail. I think it is probably a joke, and not really true, but it was pretty funny none the less. Here it is:


HAHAHAHAHA! That's hilarious!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> :w00t: So I guess she wasn't _playing possum._ She looked more like she was waiting for a mani/pedi. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: What a surprise. But I feel like Debbie (Harry's mom) told me she saw one of them outside her door too recently. Maybe they are Maltese seekers.
> Whenever I think of possums I think of Granny Clampett on the Beverly Hillbillies and her possum stew. :HistericalSmiley:


 
LOL and Granny's vittles.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I too can't stand to see an animal suffer and am so happy to hear that your feeding the wildlife since it's been such a hard winter. I'm not sure what i would do if that possum were on my porch like that. 


I have a funny possum story. About 19 or so years ago we were stationed at Ft. Meade MD and living in base housing. My husband was stationed in Alaska on a remote. Well i went into the shed to get something and there was this possum in the corner of the shed and it hissed at me and i hit my head on the ceiling because i jumped so high. It was a Sunday so Animal Control was closed so i get directed to the Military Police, i tell what is in my shed and they send 2 MP's over. The MP's are standing outside the shed throwing icecubes at the possum to get him out or moved so they can take him into the woods which is right next to my house. Well the possum got out, but ran down the hill behind my house to another neighborhood. Well the 2 MP's took a snow shovel and a rake and was chasing the possum around the neighborhood trying to catch it. :HistericalSmiley: It was quite a funny site. The MP station called the house because the MP's had been gone for a couple of hours and the people at the station where getting concerned and i told them that their MP's are running around the neighborhood with a snow shovel and a rake trying to catch the possum.  Well they finally caught the possum and put him in the woods. I sure do wish i had had a video camera at that time. It was quite funny.


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Aww thats really cute...aren't they nasty little creatures though? Be careful!!


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Yes, they can be nasty. I've had the misfortune of being close enough to see their teeth, look like razors. I wouldn't feed them, or do anything to encourage them to hang around.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I thought it was a rat with a big head. LOL I better get with the program. Be careful, Terry.
xoxoxoxooxoxoxox


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::w00t:



Dora's Mom said:


> After reading this, I went through my email and tracked down my husband's account of his possum encounter. This is from 2008.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Ahhhhh, sweet! We have them occasionally around here. One was in our garage once, we carried it outside and named him Alfred. The hubs names everything. Lily found a baby once. I kept wondering what she kept barking at and sticking her head in the bush. I called her off, it was so cute but frightened. They are very passive, never heard of one attacking even when attacked.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Awww I think its cute! I am an animal lover though, even the wild ones :wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I've been watching him and they are pretty common around here. They basically are very un-aggressive ( actually timid) unless cornered. It's actually rare that they even get rabies, and this one looks and acts very healthy... just hungry. As soon as I took the photo he turned and walked off the porch... he wanted no trouble LOL 
However, I don't go out with Naddie without first checking the area out first, but his pattern has been to come thru about 7:30-8 PM then he's gone.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

We always had a doggie door that my dogs used (this was before owning a Maltese). One morning as I turned on the hall light I was greeted by the sight of a possum IN THE HOUSE :w00t:. When the light went on he raced out the doggie door. He had been up on the table because stuff was knocked over!!!!!!! After that we closed up the doggie door permanently. It still gives me the creeps to think of that animal walking around the kitchen and getting on the table.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

gopotsgo said:


> Ahhhhh, sweet! We have them occasionally around here. One was in our garage once, we carried it outside and named him Alfred. The hubs names everything. Lily found a baby once. I kept wondering what she kept barking at and sticking her head in the bush. I called her off, it was so cute but frightened. They are very passive, never heard of one attacking even when attacked.


 
I often have them here, as well. They are cute little buggers. 

I also name them ~ :HistericalSmiley: My favorite was Mike ~ :HistericalSmiley:

Mike cracked me up. He reminded me of Henry. He appeared to be stoned ~ LMAO

Hey Terry, I also feed the wild life, when needed. Good heavens, it's cold outside. Much of their food is buried in snow. Bless your heart ~ :grouphug:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> I've been watching him and they are pretty common around here. They basically are very un-aggressive ( actually timid) unless cornered. It's actually rare that they even get rabies, and this one looks and acts very healthy... just hungry. As soon as I took the photo he turned and walked off the porch... he wanted no trouble LOL
> However, I don't go out with Naddie without first checking the area out first, but his pattern has been to come thru about 7:30-8 PM then he's gone.


Aww Terry you're so nice. God love you for feeding the hungry wild animals. You're right, they don't look for trouble but they can hiss and bite if cornered. That's probably why some people think they are mean. They are kind of strange looking but you know the saying about all of God's creatures. I'm sure they think we are very scary towering above them.

I had one that ate the food I left on the back porch for the family of cats I was trying to get into the house years ago. What the cats saved until later was fair game for the possum. I left him alone and he/she left me alone.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

We have them here in Texas. They love to make nests in the shrubs. They can be very vicious. I wouldn't encourage them by feeding.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

> We always had a doggie door that my dogs used (this was before owning a Maltese). One morning as I turned on the hall light I was greeted by the sight of a possum IN THE HOUSE :w00t:. When the light went on he raced out the doggie door. He had been up on the table because stuff was knocked over!!!!!!! After that we closed up the doggie door permanently. It still gives me the creeps to think of that animal walking around the kitchen and getting on the table.


OooooHHH!! That must have been rough! 


They are indeed sooo cute BUT, they can easily carry diseases that can be left behind in their poop! Just be careful that your baby doesn't go out in the yard and end up eating any of it; It can be toxic.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

oh my goodness!!


----------

